
Jeff Bezos interview on 60 minutes in 1999 - dsr12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWUIxqWPktQ
======
dsr12
Amazons Jeff Bezos looks to the future:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JROFIBGh1lI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JROFIBGh1lI)

